
Russia unveils 'Satan 2' missile, could wipe out France or Texas - milesf
http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/26/europe/russia-nuclear-missile-satan-2/index.html
======
milesf
I remember being a teenager back in the 1980's and the threat of a nuclear
holocaust.

What dangerous times we suddenly find ourselves in. Russia is sabres rattling
over US decisions, Trump or Hillary will be the next US Presiden, and now
this. This missile has a range of 11,000 miles and can destroy over 250,000
square miles of the planet.

I only have prayer left in my arsenal to combat the madness we find ourselves
in.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
It should be pointed out that "Satan" is our (i.e. the west's) name, not
Russia's.

